# When does everyone start their Christmas shopping?



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

I usually wait until the last minute but I’m now retired and have the time to space out my Christmas shopping. I used to get pretty stressed out waiting until the last minute and then buy presents that weren’t the best pick for the people I was purchasing them for. I’m going to start in October and I’ve been writing down a list of ideas for my family and friends. I’m actually looking forward to shopping this time because I can actually get people what I believe they’ll really love! I don’t spend a lot of money but I do want the gift to be thoughtful.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't!! I only buy for my husband, and  since my daughter lives abroad, I buy her a token gift.. and then send something like a couple of free return flights for trips to the UK or wherever she wants to take a trip!! She has everything she needs, so she's always delighted with those.

My o/h would let Chritmas go by if he could, he doesn't like giving and receiving gifts, but I insist cuz I love christmas so much, so he just accepts it !!..


----------



## toffee (Sep 20, 2019)

holly made me smile --think men' think like that -maybe its all the money us wife's spend for glitter lol
it is with mine 'middle name is mr save it ))))))  but I give gran kids money 'saves foot ache ' and stress'
dont buy for hubbs if I do its small gift ' but I do start the card writing in November as I have a huge family living abroad 'and finding addresses is a pain in itself'


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

I still seem to wait until the week or so before, unless I'm ordering something from Amazon   But I only buy a couple of gifts.  There aren't any little ones in my family, and we've all agreed not to send gifts pretty much.  I do go down for our little celebration in the rec. area of our building and we will probably each get a small gift for just one other person (draw names)


----------



## Wren (Sep 20, 2019)

Fortunately I only have two people to buy for, usually all wrapped and ready by end of November, 
a few cards to neighbours and special friends plus some e cards, sorted


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

Wren said:


> Fortunately I only have two people to buy for, usually all wrapped and ready by end of November,
> a few cards to neighbours and special friends plus some e cards, sorted



I only have grandkids to buy for,   and not sure about sending out any cards.   Will hand deliver some to my neighbors.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2019)

Sometime between late Nov and mid Dec.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2019)

I just do gift cards now as everybody can buy what they want. I buy the cards for their hobbies and interests.  I buy at least 2 each month starting in January so I don't have any last minute gifts to buy.  Through the year I buy stocking stuffers for the 2 girls.  By November I am pretty much done except for the chocolate marshmallow Santas they like in their stockings.  I will buy several of those as I like them too!!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 20, 2019)

I will confess that I am always on the lookout for something that my wife will really enjoy. I pay attention to what she seems to be interested in. We used to have a small women's clothing store with a very astute owner. It was rather nice to be able to ask her what my wife was lusting for. That saved a lot of guesswork. Now if it is something expensive, I generally take my wife to look at it before making the purchase just in case she would prefer something different. I think that I have this years Christmas gift narrowed down, but she is going to have to actually look at it.
I do my utmost to avoid going with my wife when she shops for cloths. This doesn't happen very often, but she can be pretty discriminating, and it can take a long time and most stores are not smart enough to provide husbands with a place to park and a magazine to read. I also tend to lose my wife in large stores. She can disappear faster than a two year old. My best bet is to park it.
I don't even try to guess what my adult grandchildren would like. A check is the best bet. My children are in their 50's and my struggle with them is to get them to not send me "stuff" that we can't use up like wine or cheese. I generally send them gift certificates to nice restaurants.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 20, 2019)

i  give gift cards


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2019)

The ritual of giving and getting Christmas gifts ended quietly a few years ago with a little sigh of relief.

If at some point in the future a small child or two stumbles into my life I will happily jump back into the fray but I'm good for now.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2019)

Would "never" be an option?  Just kidding.

I buy for my mom (usually a gift card), my granddaughter (a check) and the grands and great-grands (toys).  The Spousal Equivalent and I don't exchange anything but a token gift and after trying to run my daughter down until late January to give her her gift, I've just about decided to skip exchanging gifts with her.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I just do gift cards now as everybody can buy what they want. I buy the cards for their hobbies and interests.  I buy at least 2 each month starting in January so I don't have any last minute gifts to buy.  Through the year I buy stocking stuffers for the 2 girls.  By November I am pretty much done except for the chocolate marshmallow Santas they like in their stockings.  I will buy several of those as I like them too!!


Good ideasTerry


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> The ritual of giving and getting Christmas gifts ended quietly a few years ago with a little sigh of relief.
> 
> If at some point in the future a small child or two stumbles into my life I will happily jump back into the fray but I'm good for now.


I’m thinking I’m going to do gift cards like Terry but I still have to find out what stores folks like to shop at.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 20, 2019)

If you're not sure where they like to shop, there are VISA and Mastercard gift cards that are accepted everywhere so they can use them to shop, go out to dinner, use them online. I've given up trying to shop for gifts that will please, and now that the g'kids are grown, I do my "shopping" at the credit union and give them cash. Seems impersonal to me, but it's what they like to get. My DD/DSIL and DS/his partner get cash, too. They're at a stage where, like me, they mostly have what they need or want and "stuff" is just, well, more stuff! When they ask what I want, the answer is always the same: chocolate and gift cards to the garden center.

It was hard to buy for my MIL because she, too, already had everything she wanted or needed. As she got older getting out to shop was increasingly hard for her so we got inspired one year and bought her an assortment of greeting cards for birthdays, weddings, anniversaries, even a few sympathy cards, and a roll of stamps. She told everybody she knew what a great gift we gave her because it saved her trying to get out to get cards and stamps and get them mailed on time.

Another thing she liked was jam, jelly, cheese and sausage from the Swiss Colony because they can be bought in really small sizes that are just right for one person so get used before they go bad.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 20, 2019)

We don’t buy gifts anymore. After 63 years together just waking up on Christmas morning, we were married Dec. 25th, 1956, is all the gift we need. However, I do give the wife a handful of cash so that she can shop at her favorite store, Bon Worth.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't see my brother and SIL in Florida very often so I get the Mastercard or Visa gift cards for them.  SIL does crafts but I don't know which stores she uses and brother is trying to find his way after retiring so the Mastercards work well for them.  I think they use them to go out to eat mainly.  This year I will make the peanut butter candy so the ones on the list will get that too.  The grands love Amazon and one daughter loves Starbucks so that is covered.  Son in law loves Dick's sporting goods so he likes that for his golfing habit. My daughter, his wife, says just get him a Macy's card so he will give it to her! No, she will get Macys and he will get his Dick's card.  They all know to get me Walmart, Amazon, Visa or Mastercards for birthdays or Christmas. They will usually get me a small gift along with the gift cards and I do both girls the stockings as they still love them.  I love doing the stockings for them also.  They do a stocking for me and its my favorite gift.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 20, 2019)

I let Janet handle everything. She usually has it all wrapped up (pun?) by the first week in November. Now, with everyone spread out and busy, with this and that, we're giving gift cards, except for the grandkids. Simple!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

No gifts anymore just cards.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> The ritual of giving and getting Christmas gifts ended quietly a few years ago with a little sigh of relief.
> 
> If at some point in the future a small child or two stumbles into my life I will happily jump back into the fray but I'm good for now.



Me, too.  I don't have much family left, and we no longer exchange gifts.  Nobody I know sends out Christmas cards anymore.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 21, 2019)

My siblings and I don't exchange gifts anymore
Instead we give donation to our favorite charities instead
Every yr,I buy gift cards for the ladies in business office at church
The only people I buy gifts for our my close friends,Marcia&Dave,their 2 sons,since they are my 'buffalo family'
I'm usually done before Thanksgiving


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2019)

Back in the day I would start Christmas shopping after Thanksgiving, don't do any shopping these days, just the two of us.  I do send out cards though to relatives and friends.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 21, 2019)

I need to start now, have to ship a box by slow boat to Ukraine. It's the only affordable way.
Then start shopping for the 3 kids here and maybe the adults. Hubby and I stopped buying things for each other for Christmas and birthdays years ago, we really don't need/want much of anything.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> My siblings and I don't exchange gifts anymore
> Instead we give donation to our favorite charities instead
> Every yr,I buy gift cards for the ladies in business office at church
> The only people I buy gifts for our my close friends,Marcia&Dave,their 2 sons,since they are my 'buffalo family'
> I'm usually done before Thanksgiving


I love that idea about giving to the charities, that’s the true spirit of the season isn’t it?


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2019)

*Have not bought Christmas gifts in years.   That being said....a funny.....

*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2019)

Christmas  eve?


----------



## johndoe (Sep 26, 2019)

Few people like Christmas shopping especially guys. I quit a long time ago and told friends and relatives that my gift to them is that they don't have to buy me anything either.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 29, 2019)

It's an ongoing thing.  We pick up bits and pieces over the year and on our travels, tuck them away, and unearth them if we find we need a present for someone.  This applies to Christmas, birthdays etc..      Christmas is just a money making business these days, so generally we only exchange token gifts.  I'd prefer to celebrate the Solstice instead - at least it's real.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2019)

We start watching for gifts for the little Great Grandkids around this time of year.  As for us Adults....we all get together on Thanksgiving, and write down a couple of suggestions....usually no more than $25, and draw one name out of a hat.  Christmas gifts are fun for the little ones, but the rest of us already have most anything we need.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 29, 2019)

*I've know some folks to start their Christmas shopping in the January sales, you can't get much ealier than that. *


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> *I've know some folks to start their Christmas shopping in the January sales, you can't get much ealier than that. *


 My daughter does that, and she also gets all the good quality wrapping paper and cards for 1/2 price or less....


----------



## terry123 (Sep 29, 2019)

I will buy some gift bags after Christmas when they are half price.  Just get some small ones for the gift cards and larger for the ones that get the candy and gift cards.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 29, 2019)

I shop all through the year. I can't stand all the crowds in the stores during the holidays.. My daughter tells me what the Grand kids would like and those I order online or she does because half of the stuff the kids want have names that sound like they are from outer space. The few left from my generation get token gifts,maybe some dish towels,fancy soap,and of course goodies. We know not to load each other up with knickknacks and fancy dishes. It seems like we all are purging our homes and none of us want to add to the mess.


----------



## Lara (Oct 24, 2019)

I just heard on the news that Walmart started their Christmas sales last night at midnight. Halloween is still a week away. Do the stores have their Christmas decorations up now? I guess Walmart must.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 25, 2019)

Lara said:


> I just heard on the news that Walmart started their Christmas sales last night at midnight. Halloween is still a week away. Do the stores have their Christmas decorations up now? I guess Walmart must.



Yes, they sure to. I was in several stores last weekend and they had Halloween and Christmas decorations out for sale now.


----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2019)

Good grief. Next thing we know they'll be playing Christmas music all year around.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 25, 2019)

Lara said:


> I just heard on the news that Walmart started their Christmas sales last night at midnight. Halloween is still a week away. Do the stores have their Christmas decorations up now? I guess Walmart must.



They also have out their clothing with Christmas designs for sale. I would see something I thought was pretty until I pulled it out farther and there would be a Christmas design on the front of it. I didn't want Christmas clothes so it went back quick!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

Lara said:


> I just heard on the news that Walmart started their Christmas sales last night at midnight. Halloween is still a week away. Do the stores have their Christmas decorations up now? I guess Walmart must.


Not a religious person, but I USED to like the tradition of Christmas and the lights and songs etc.  Nowadays it's really getting ridiculous (re your post), by the time the actual holiday (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas) comes around, I'm already SICK of it.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Lara said:


> I just heard on the news that Walmart started their Christmas sales last night at midnight. Halloween is still a week away. Do the stores have their Christmas decorations up now? I guess Walmart must.



Walmart has had Christmas on full display since the  'Back to School'  rush   around here ...  and that was with 100 degree temps!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't anymore...over it. Now it's cash or gift cards.

Usually bought about a week before.

Did I mention I HATE to shop......


----------



## Llynn (Oct 25, 2019)

Allow me to help you with some catalog(ue) shopping. You might need to buy a time machine, however. 

Click on "The Catalogs" below

http://www.wishbookweb.com/the-catalogs/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Allow me to help you with some catalog(ue) shopping. You might need to buy a time machine, however.
> 
> Click on "The Catalogs" below
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/the-catalogs/


This is pretty cool, better when I found the enlarging icon at the bottom.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 25, 2019)

My grandson is getting married in August to his fiancé. I give them money......My son and daughter inlaw and their daughter I give cards and money...Unless I ask them if they want something different...
My daughter and  son in law  will be cards or money....I'll ask my daughter what the 2 kids need this year.. One is 18 and the other is 16...
I have 5 little munches ….3 boys and 2 girls....They will be getting toys...They are my Brother's grandkids....
My Brother and sister in law exchange gifts with us....Just little trinkets or sometimes my sister in law gives me a sweater...I always ask if they want a gift card....They like to eat out....For my husband, anything he wants!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppermint (Oct 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Christmas  eve? ☺


Christmas eve is my favorite....


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

peppermint said:


> Christmas eve is my favorite....


One year, I think it was 2007, I was doing my Christmas shopping in the morning of the 24th.  The lines at the cashiers were long and tempers were evident, mine included.  Had to go home and wrap them, and then drive 2 hours to the Christmas Eve party and the highway had lots of traffic.  There I realized that I left a small gift underneath all the wrapping paper and had to apologize to the giftee.   That day I will never forget and after that I made sure all my gifts were bought by mid December at the latest and wrapped days before.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

peppermint said:


> Christmas eve is my favorite....


I’m totally kidding about Christmas Eve. 
If I left all my shopping until Christmas Eve I’d have to deal with this. 


N-E-V-E-R!!!!

My shopping is done so I avoid THIS ^^^^^ at all costs.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m totally kidding about Christmas Eve.
> If I left all my shopping until Christmas Eve I’d have to deal with this.
> View attachment 78991View attachment 78992View attachment 78993View attachment 78994
> 
> ...



That looks like Black Friday....something else I will never do........


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> That looks like Black Friday....something else I will never do........


Different day. Same outcome. 
Still all avoidable. lol


----------



## Trade (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't. 

I give cash.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

Trade said:


> I don't.
> 
> I give cash.


Can I have some?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

Trade said:


> I don't.
> 
> I give cash.


Hey. You said we were friends. 
Right?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)

Dec 24th? Wrong time?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m totally kidding about Christmas Eve.
> If I left all my shopping until Christmas Eve I’d have to deal with this.
> View attachment 78991View attachment 78992View attachment 78993View attachment 78994
> 
> ...


Not in a million years!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2019)

I usually bake cookies and give to most folks.  I bake, therefore I am.
Kids git something special depending on their ages.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I usually bake cookies and give to most folks.  I bake, therefore I am.
> Kids git something special depending on their ages.


Me too. Hundreds of cookies are made and decorated every Christmas, then handed out to friends, family, neighbours and associates. 
It’s one of my biggest most prided traditions.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Me too. Hundreds of cookies are made and decorated every Christmas, then handed out to friends, family, neighbours and associates.
> It’s one of my biggest most prided traditions.


I'll try to find a pic of our kitchen at Christmas.  Don't do as much as I used to when mom was alive.  We were serious cookie bakers at the holidays.  One night, remember us being so tired we sat down on the kitchen floor, arguing about making "rum balls".  We started throwing cookies at each other and the next morning the whole floor went "crunch, crunch, crunch" when hub walked across it to get his morning coffee ...lol.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I'll try to find a pic of our kitchen at Christmas.  Don't do as much as I used to when mom was alive.  We were serious cookie bakers at the holidays.  One night, remember us being so tired we sat down on the kitchen floor, arguing about making "rum balls".  We started throwing cookies at each other and the next morning the whole floor went "crunch, crunch, crunch" when hub walked across it to get his morning coffee ...lol.


I’d be embarrassed to take a pic of our kitchen when making cookies. The cookies I make the most are gingerbreads which are very messy and very time consuming. First the dough needs to be made and refrigerated. Then it gets rolled and and cut into shapes. Then the cookies are baked and cooled . Then they are decorated with coloured icing and candies. Then they are individually wrapped and put into tins. After each double batch of baked cookies I try and clean up the kitchen as much as possible . The cookie making usually takes a few days in a row to do but the people eating them make it worth my while. I should actually take pictures of the process while it’s being done. Maybe I’ll do that this year.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’d be embarrassed to take a pic of our kitchen when making cookies. The cookies I make the most are gingerbreads which are very messy and very time consuming. First the dough needs to be made and refrigerated. Then it gets rolled and and cut into shapes. Then the cookies are baked and cooled . Then they are decorated with coloured icing and candies. Then they are individually wrapped and put into tins. After each double batch of baked cookies I try and clean up the kitchen as much as possible . The cookie making usually takes a few days in a row to do but the people eating them make it worth my while. I should actually take pictures of the process while it’s being done. Maybe I’ll do that this year.


Sounds like a great idea.  We have a huge kitchen with gigantic center island and lots of other counter space so it wasn't an issue to leave things out overnight.  Never made gingerbreads though.  Lots of frosted sugar cookies and other types!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

For our 2 children and their spouses we usually give money. For my grandchildren as soon as I find out something special they want I buy it right away. Hubby and I get more pleasure out of buying things for the family so we don't buy each other gifts. Our gift is still being together.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Sounds like a great idea.  We have a huge kitchen with gigantic center island and lots of other counter space so it wasn't an issue to leave things out overnight.  Never made gingerbreads though.  Lots of frosted sugar cookies and other types!


That’s the thing though, we have a fair sized kitchen with no island and almost no counter space so I use our dining room table. With all the cookies, bags of coloured icing sugar, sprinkles, sparkles, chocolate chips, gum gums, m&m’s, peanut butter chips, butterscotch chips, and all the other decorations, our place gets hectic to say the least. I’ve got to be extra careful no chocolate chips fall on the floor so the dogs can get at them. They like the cookies too. Lol. 

Once when I made some canna cookies my dog found one that had fallen on the floor so got high. At first I was extremely concerned but she seemed to really enjoy herself and was perfectly ok so I let it go to mistake made, lesson learned. 

I guess I’m hijacking the thread. 
Sorry folks


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

I do my Christmas shopping mostly online and it is between Thanksgiving and the week before Christmas.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 27, 2019)

Just wondered... does anyone  have a Christmas budget or savings plan?


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't have to shop anymore. All close relatives have passed. If I need something for a grab bag item or prizes for holiday games, I have a whole houseful of things to use.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 31, 2019)

Boy, we can believe that you "have a whole houseful of things to use, Deb."!

Its like a treasure trove, huh.  Bet every time you discover something old you've forgotten it brings back memories.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

And how.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2019)

Decided I won't send out my usual cards to all the people I used to...most of them don't send one back or even bother with me.  So, if someone sends me a Christmas card they will probably get one back.  Now to shop for a box of really nice cards.  That's all the shopping I will do..no more hassles and worry and expense I don't have any more.


----------



## Leann (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm almost finished my Christmas shopping. I only get gifts for the children in my family, all eleven of them! They range in age from 10 to 2. It's a lot of fun. I'll start wrapping the gifts this week, which is my favorite thing of all to do. I decorate them so the outside is as fun as what's inside. 

I only send a few cards out, perhaps 6 or so, each year.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

Well I purchased another Christmas gift today I’m doing pretty well, grandsons Gift is purchased, husband’s gift is purchased one son’s gift is purchased, and I’ll get a couple more done this week.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 10, 2019)

Wife bakes goodies sometime around the middle of Dec

I ship goodies (well, most of them...OK, OK, some of them)

Anyway, yet to have any returns

Since we have 17 (or more) grandkids, we just ship to the families
They can divide and conquer all by themselves

We do shop for goodie boxes, but that's dollar store stuff


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Wife bakes goodies sometime around the middle of Dec
> 
> I ship goodies (well, most of them...OK, OK, some of them)
> 
> ...


Congratulations on having so many grandchildren!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 10, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Congratulations on having so many grandchildren!



Thanks, Lc

Yeah, prolific little devils 

We raised half of them while their folks were out 'finding themselves'

Wouldn't trade a minit of those years


----------

